# Vorgaben / Vorschriften für Bedie- und Beobachtung



## HaSchi (31 Januar 2009)

Hallo,
gibt es Vorgaben / Vorschriften (VDE, DIN, ..) für das bedienen und beobachten von Maschinen bzw. Fertigungs- und Prozessanlagen?
D.h. wer legt eigentlich fest welche Bediensysteme klassische Tasten und ML, Panel, SCADA-System, WEB-Bedienung etc. eingesetzt werden soll und wie die Ausführung sein soll z.B. WEB-Anzeige oder komplette Bedienung - der Elektroplaner der Anlage, der Maschinenbauer oder der Kunde ohne Fachkompetenz?


----------



## Maxl (1 Februar 2009)

Normalerweise der Elektroplaner in Absprache mit dem, der die Visualisierung später programmiert. Eventuell hat der Kunde Vorschriften welche Visu zum Einsatz kommen soll. Der Maschinenbauer hat in der Regel nur das Interesse, dass es möglichst wenig aufwand sein soll, wenig kostet und alles kann 

VDE Richtlinien wären mir jetzt dazu keine bekannt.


----------

